

Happy Hackers Love Whiteboard Wallpaper - squirrel
http://www.tektura.com/pages/display_pattern.asp?Type=Range&PID=5&PAT=7

======
moblivu
Love the concept, another whiteboard solution like ideaPaint where you just
paint your whiteboard on any surface! <http://www.ideapaint.com/>

~~~
AdamTReineke
I painted a door next to my desk with Rust-oleum's Dry Erase paint. Worked
quite nicely.

~~~
raarky
woah, thats awesome!

I wonder if it'll paint over magnetic paint

~~~
AdamTReineke
I imagine that it would.

------
squirrel
We use this stuff everywhere at youDevise and we love it. Magnetic too!

Someone else asked about it (<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=2296267>) so
I dug up the manufacturer.

------
hammock
Most economical option is whiteboard decals which stick to the wall, and if
you're crafty you can cut them to fit inside an oval-shaped picture frame or
something like that. Removable and reusable, does not damage wall.

<http://www.wallcandyarts.com/shop/category.cfm/whiteboard>

All of this stuff is awesome though.

~~~
dnewms
I'd say the most economical is picking up white tileboard or backerboard from
a home improvement store. Roughly $10 for 3ft by 5ft.

<http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/000679.php>
[http://www.homedepot.com/Flooring-Flooring-Tools-
Accessories...](http://www.homedepot.com/Flooring-Flooring-Tools-Accessories-
Tile-Tools-Accessories-Backer-
Board/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbngc/R-100170507/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053)

~~~
calloc
We have white backerboard in our office, and it doesn't properly dry erase at
all. Instead of just kind of smudges over the entire area of the board
eventually just making it a HUGE mess.

At that point we have to clean it off with commercial cleaning spray and paper
towels. It works, but is definitely not ideal.

------
martharotter
I use this in my home office - it sticks on any wall via static and wipes
clean. It comes on a roll so you get 10 or 25 giant whiteboards which you can
reuse. Absolutely love it.

<http://www.magicwhiteboard.co.uk/>

